# Verkaufe S7 Komponenten !



## SHendrik (4 April 2006)

Folgende Komponenten stehen zum Verkauf :

Bezeichnung Nummer    Zustand     Preis 
SITOP 10A 6EP1334-1SL11  ´ gebraucht/voll funktionsfähig  100 €
CPU  CPU314 314-1AF10-0AB0  gebraucht/voll funktionsfähig  295 €
CP343-1 LEAN CP343-1 343-1CX00-0XE0  neu / in OVP / nur getestet  445 €
CP 342-5 CP342-5 342-5DA00-0XE0  gebraucht/voll funktionsfähig  115 €
SM321-32 SM321 6ES7-321-1BL00-0AA0 gebraucht/voll funktionsfähig  195 €
SM321-32 SM321 6ES7-321-1BL00-0AA0 gebraucht/voll funktionsfähig  195 €
SM322-32 SM322 6ES7-322-1BL00-0AA0 gebraucht/voll funktionsfähig  195 €
SM322-32 SM322 6ES7-322-1BL00-0AA0 gebraucht/voll funktionsfähig  195 €
SM321-16 SM322 6ES7-321-1BH01-0AA0 gebraucht/voll funktionsfähig  95 €
SM322-16 SM322 6ES7-322-1BH01-0AA0 gebraucht/voll funktionsfähig  95 €
SM331-8x12bit SM331 6ES7-331-7KF01-0AB0 gebraucht/voll funktionsfähig  175 €
SM331-8x13bit SM331 6ES7-331-1KF01-0AB0 neu / in OVP / nur getestet  295 €
SM331-8x13bit SM331 6ES7-331-1KF01-0AB0 neu / in OVP / nur getestet  295 €
SM332-4x12bit SM332 6ES7-332-7ND00-0AB0 gebraucht/voll funktionsfähig  175 €
ET200M  ET200M 153-1AA02-0XB0  gebraucht/voll funktionsfähig  115 €
ET200M  ET200M 153-1AA02-0XB0  gebraucht/voll funktionsfähig  115 €
ET200B  ET200B  133-0BH01-0XB0  gebraucht/voll funktionsfähig  75 €
MMC 128KB 6ES7-953-8LG11-0AA0  neu / in OVP / nur getestet  55 €
Stecker 40p 6ES7 392-1AM00-0AA0  gebraucht/voll funktionsfähig  25 €
Stecker 40p 6ES7 392-1AM00-0AA1  gebraucht/voll funktionsfähig  25 €
Stecker 40p 6ES7 392-1AM00-0AA2  gebraucht/voll funktionsfähig  25 €
Stecker 40p 6ES7 392-1AM00-0AA3  gebraucht/voll funktionsfähig  25 €
Stecker 40p 6ES7 392-1AM00-0AA4  gebraucht/voll funktionsfähig  25 €
Stecker 20p 6ES7 392-1AJ00-0AA0  gebraucht/voll funktionsfähig  15 €
Stecker 20p 6ES7 392-1AJ00-0AA0  gebraucht/voll funktionsfähig  15 €


Bei Interesse Mail an SHendrik@web.de .

Gruß

Hendrik


----------



## Praktikus (6 April 2006)

16xDO DC 24V/0,5A
6ES7-322-1BH01-0AA0
*8X*
*Je 80,- EU*





16xDI DC 24V
6ES7-321-1BH01-0AA0
*5X*
*Je 50,-EU*
*SM 322*




8xDO Relais AC 230V
6ES7-322-1HF01-0AA0
1X
*70,-EU*
*SM 322*




16xDO Relais 120V
6ES7-322-1HH00-0AA0
1X
*50,-EU*
*SM 323*




8xDI/DO DC24V
6ES7-323-1BH01-0AA0
1X
*80,-EU*
*SM 331*



AI 2x12Bit
6ES7-331-7KB01-0AB0
1X
*80,-EU*
*SM 331*



AI 8x16Bit
6ES7-331-7NF00-0AB0
1X
*200,-EU*
*SM 331*




AI 8x12Bit
6ES7-331-7KF01-0AB0
2X
*Je 150,-EU*
*SM 332*



AO 4x12Bit
6ES7-332-5HD01-0AB0
2X
*Je 200,-EU*





*Netzteil S5*
*PS 931*
AC 230V /DC24V/2A
6ES5-931-8MD11
6X
*Je 20,-EU*





rumoaldo@yahoo.de

P.s
ich selber suche ein MP270B oder ein OP27......kann auch defekt sein


----------



## SHendrik (12 April 2006)

Habe jetzt alle Komponenten bei EBay ..
Wer Interesse hat - Verkäufer: HSchaarschmidt

Gruß

Hendrik


----------



## Simaticfreak87 (1 September 2008)

Braucht jemand eine Sitop 5A ? Neu Original Versiegelt!!

70 inkl. Versand


----------



## august123 (1 September 2008)

der Thread ist 2 Jahre alt 
Dein Sitop wirst du in einem frischen Thread sicher besser los.


----------



## Simaticfreak87 (2 September 2008)

Oh, ja ok danke


----------



## s.leuschke (2 September 2008)

Suche 2x AI für PT100

Gruss Sven


die 7KB01


----------

